# Bloated frog or overfeeding



## Froglife18 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hadnt seen my cr black and green in a day or 2 which is pretty common as he normally hides. Today he was out front and looks very bloated. The other looks fine. He is not moving much either. Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Johanovich (Jan 23, 2017)

Froglife18 said:


> Hadnt seen my cr black and green in a day or 2 which is pretty common as he normally hides. Today he was out front and looks very bloated. The other looks fine. He is not moving much either. Any advice appreciated!


Very difficult to say anything without photographs and more info. If you've been on DB for a while, I'm sure you're familiar with the questions below:

Answer all these questions as best you can (cut and paste)

1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ?

2. What are your Temperatures -Day and Night - Highs and lows ? Are the enclosure lights too hot ?

3. What is the Humidity like ? - Percentage or guesstimate. What type of Water are you using ? Describe your tank/enclosure and it's lid or top.

4. What kind of food are you providing, how much and are you dusting it ? What superfine powdered supplements are you using and are they fresh ?

5. Any other animals in the enclosure currently or recently ? Tankmates / other frogs ?

6. Any type of behaviour you would consider 'odd' ?

7. Have you handled or touched the frogs recently ? Any cleansers, paint, perfumes, bug sprays ect near the tank ?

8. Can you take pictures of EVERYTHING ? The frogs, the enclosure ? Take numerous pics of everything


----------

